# Prodical son returns



## Deleted member 21686

Hi wildcampers, it's been a while since I posted and much has happened to me since then, the last time I met up was in the Pontygwyndy inn Caerphilly I think. I no longer have a camper because I attend dialysis 3 times a week as I have kidney failure.  I miss it dearly but if I eventually have a transplant I'll be back out there with another. I wonder how many of my wild camping friends are still on here, How are you Phil?


----------



## Robmac

Hi Haydn - long time no hear!

I don't really do facebook so have missed a lot of your posts there. Hope you and Julie get back on the road soon.


----------



## rugbyken

Hi haydn how's dialysis going these days can you still attend hospital in these conditions?


----------



## Pauljenny

Welcome back Haydn.
Your posts were a great influence upon me.. You and Wintonian.
In spite of them, I was soon hooked..


----------



## Deleted member 21686

rugbyken said:


> Hi haydn how's dialysis going these days can you still attend hospital in these conditions?


Hi Ken, the last time I saw you was in Hereford I think, how are you?
Yes I still have to go other than that I'm locked down, if I'm going to catch it dialysis will be the place. I take every precaution possible.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Pauljenny said:


> Welcome back Haydn.
> Your posts were a great influence upon me.. You and Wintonian.
> In spite of them, I was soon hooked..


Thank you, how kind of you to say that.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Robmac said:


> Hi Haydn - long time no hear!
> 
> I don't really do facebook so have missed a lot of your posts there. Hope you and Julie get back on the road soon.


Yes I'm on facebook but don't see you, How are you and Julie? I have a static van by the coast which at present is off limits so locked down at home. If I get transplant I'll be back on the road as I miss it a lot.


----------



## runnach

Hi Hayden Andrew here, on dialysis too chatted on kidney care, post like mad this months chosen charity.

Mentioning delivery slots from supermarkets and not receiving your government letter is not allowed like a genny thread and grey wrapped up in one 

I hope your bearing up, yesterday’s session we all wore masks, place was like a dick Turpin fans convention


----------



## campervanannie

Welcome home Hayden glad to see you back posting


----------



## Robmac

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Yes I'm on facebook but don't see you, How are you and Julie? I have a static van by the coast which at present is off limits so locked down at home. If I get transplant I'll be back on the road as I miss it a lot.



I don't even know how to use it properly Haydn, and will probably leave it if I can at some point!

I much prefer keeping contact either here, Email or phone.

Especially when the rugby's on.


----------



## Deleted member 56601

Hi Haydn, 
Great to see you posting again


----------



## jeanette

Hi Hayden and welcome back


----------



## Martin P

Good to see you on here again


----------



## NeilyG

Hi Hayden. Now the sheep will be worried again.


----------



## yorkslass

Just wondering how you were doing on Sunday. Phil organised an Easter egg hunt , putting eggs with a code on in past threads,got sidetracked reading them including yours. Glad your well and positive,


----------



## Admin

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Hi wildcampers, it's been a while since I posted and much has happened to me since then, the last time I met up was in the Pontygwyndy inn Caerphilly I think. I no longer have a camper because I attend dialysis 3 times a week as I have kidney failure.  I miss it dearly but if I eventually have a transplant I'll be back out there with another. I wonder how many of my wild camping friends are still on here, How are you Phil?


Hi Haydn,
It has really brightened my day to see your post here. Hopefully we can have a cup of tea at a Hereford rally in the future.
Phil


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Geeky Philip said:


> Hi Haydn,
> It has really brightened my day to see your post here. Hopefully we can have a cup of tea at a Hereford rally in the future.
> Phil


Yes Phil I would like that and I'm pleased my Hereford meet still runs, hard work running meets and towards the end I was seriously struggling but I found them rewarding. Met some great people and would like to catch up with them again. Prob not going to be this year though with all that's going on.  Will need to get used to the format on wild camping it's changed a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

NeilyG said:


> Hi Hayden. Now the sheep will be worried again.


Yep we keep them on their toes! Lol


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Martin P said:


> Good to see you on here again


Hi Martin good to see quite a few faces I know on here.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

campervanannie said:


> Welcome home Hayden glad to see you back posting


You suggested it Annie and thought I wonder out of the old crowd who's still around..


----------



## Deleted member 21686

channa said:


> Hi Hayden Andrew here, on dialysis too chatted on kidney care, post like mad this months chosen charity.
> 
> Mentioning delivery slots from supermarkets and not receiving your government letter is not allowed like a genny thread and grey wrapped up in one
> 
> I hope your bearing up, yesterday’s session we all wore masks, place was like a dick Turpin fans convention


Yes everyone is masked up now after I created and wrote to the top surgeon.  It's the biggest threat to me at the moment so being ultra careful.  Shopping slots I'm  doing OK , I wake up in the night often and book them. It's become an obsession lol.


----------



## campervanannie

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> You suggested it Annie and thought I wonder out of the old crowd who's still around..


Glad you old buggers take advice from us youngsters now and again


----------



## Canalsman

Good to hear from you Haydn. 

Still kept busy updating the POIs, though that's on hold for the time being. 

All the best ...

Chris


----------



## molly 2

We are Still hear  and you are still talked about  , best wishes bazz


----------



## Geraldine

Haydn, Its great to hear from you. Back in the days you organised some great meets, loved them all,made some great friends still to this day.
Llike Phil says be great to see you again, Hereford meet would be good.
Take care.
Cheers David & Mandie ( still got Geraldine the camper ). X


----------



## barge1914

Hi Haydn, never met you, but welcome all the same!!


----------



## izwozral

molly 2 said:


> We are Still hear  and you are still talked about  , best wishes bazz




I guess you bought Baz a beer then Haydn! Welcome back.


----------



## phillybarbour

Good to hear your doing ok and I hope the transplant happens for you, best wishes Phil


----------



## REC

Remember admiring your avatar, many moons ago!! Welcome back.


----------



## GinaRon

We are still here, welcome back lovely to hear from you.


----------



## Tezza33

We have never met but I always wanted to go to one of your meets, welcome back


----------



## Penny13

Hello Moonie


----------



## 2cv

Hi Hayden, great to see you posting. I only met you at the last Caerphilly meet but very grateful for the things you initiated here. Hope to meet again somewhere.


----------



## RoaminRog

Welcome back Haydn, we’re still here, and often talk about you. Your Meets were always legendary and gave many people lots of happy memories. You can, quite rightly, be very proud that it was you that set the ‘benchmark’ for successful Meets and Gatherings.
Hope you get the operation in the very near future, and we can all meet up again at Hereford. Stay safe!
Rog and Chris. xx


----------



## Minisorella

Haaaaaaaydn! You're a sight for sore eyes indeed! I know I see you on Facebook sometimes but it's so much better to see you back here.
Do you still have your gorgeous little dogs? Please give Julie a big hug from me and one for yourself. It's quite safe, I'm decked out in full PPE... well a shower cap anyway


----------



## Caz

Welcome back Haydn.


----------



## n brown

hi Haydn nice to see you're ok and posting . we'll have to swap hospital stories one day !


----------



## yorkieowl

Nice to see you back posting Haydn, glad you're doing ok, keep safe.


----------



## Jillygumbo

Hi Haydn, so good to hear from you. Hope you can get to another meet to see everyone soon.

Jilly


----------



## stonedaddy

Blimey a flash from the past. Its great to hear from you MGM. Yes me and Rob had some great meets at the Pontygwyndy. We had the odd walk round the town and I still suffer from the hangovers. Hope the transplant happens soon and you can get out and about again. Give Julie a hug for me and a bone for the sausages. Keep well hope to catch you soon.
.... Tom ....


----------



## Robmac

stonedaddy said:


> Blimey a flash from the past. Its great to hear from you MGM. Yes me and Rob had some great meets at the Pontygwyndy. We had the odd walk round the town and I still suffer from the hangovers. Hope the transplant happens soon and you can get out and about again. Give Julie a hug for me and a bone for the sausages. Keep well hope to catch you soon.
> .... Tom ....



They were great meets there Tom. Remember the male voice choir in the club?

Haydn does know how to run a meet.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

A huge warm welcome back from an old (and lazy!) partner in crime   

It's really lovely to have you back, you have been missed! xx


----------



## stonedaddy

Robmac said:


> They were great meets there Tom. Remember the male voice choir in the club?
> 
> Haydn does know how to run a meet.



Yeah I remember it well Rob. That was our halfway house between pubs. It was a social club which not only had the male voice choir in it. It was the first place I had seen pretend Guinness where they put a bottle of guinness in a glass and then placed it on a metle plate that shook it up till it got a frothey head on it. 
Also further down the pub run remember the one on the corner of the traffic lights . When we tried to dry our hands after washing them. the drier nearly blew us out the door. It was the most powerful blower i'de ever seen. The next year it had been stolen. Come on MTM get that transplant sorted so normality can be resumed as soon as posslibe.
.... Tom ....


----------



## Robmac

stonedaddy said:


> Yeah I remember it well Rob. That was our halfway house between pubs. It was a social club which not only had the male voice choir in it. It was the first place I had seen pretend Guinness where they put a bottle of guinness in a glass and then placed it on a metle plate that shook it up till it got a frothey head on it.
> Also further down the pub run remember the one on the corner of the traffic lights . When we tried to dry our hands after washing them. the drier nearly blew us out the door. It was the most powerful blower i'de ever seen. The next year it had been stolen. Come on MTM get that transplant sorted so normality can be resumed as soon as posslibe.
> .... Tom ....



That was it Tom. I delivered some benches to the pub with the hurricane hand dryer some time later.

I've seen that Guinness with the agitator thingy since then, it's crap!


----------



## stonedaddy

Robmac said:


> That was it Tom. I delivered some benches to the pub with the hurricane hand dryer some time later.
> 
> I've seen that Guinness with the agitator thingy since then, it's crap!



LOL it might be crap but I wish I was there drinking it now. Here is a few memory photos but could not find one of us in the club.

Sorry Haydn for hijacking your post but a couple of you and the missus when you was in better health.  Be good and hope you are back on the road soon.
.... Tom ....


----------



## Lee

Hi Haydn
I'm still keeping your seat warm at Hereford.
It's a shame that we had to cancel this years but as soon as this situation is over we will be back.
Hereford has become one of the favourite meets and because it's the first of the year, many of us treasure it, look what you started.
I'm pleased to see you back in the fold and it would be great to see ypu again,  when we come out of this mess.
Keep well.
Lee


----------



## winks

Good to see you posting again Haydn. 

Only met you once at Hereford the last time you ran it I think. It says something when everyone holds you in such high regard. Best of luck with your health and fingers crossed for a transplant and you keep safe and well

Cheers 

H


----------



## Linda

Hello Morgan the Moon!  Lovely to have you back on line.  I don’t think we knew what we were taking on when we offered to caretake Hereford for you - how many years ago was it??    take care and stay safe- you never know we might still have the August Meet


----------



## spigot

Hi Haydn,
Glad to know you’re in the land of the living. 
Hope you get that transplant soon & get a van.
There’s still a hardcore of us left although many have fallen by the wayside.
You ran by far the best meets, you got me hooked on Caerphilly & I still go there every year although I seem to be the only one who bothers.


----------



## Herbenny

Hi Haydn how lovely to see you on here. It's been a long time ...I really hope you are doing ok and Julie too. 
We would love to see you back on the road soon. 
I'm keeping out of mischief,  well kind of. 
We are on van 7 now (I think) ... 
Paul said to say Hi too


----------



## Dezi

Welcome back Haydn.

Following rugby is not good for your heart.

Dezi


----------



## Sharon the Cat

I've only just tripped across this thread & what a lovely surprise! Great start to the day to hear from Haydn. No disrespect to others but Haydn's meets were the best; our introduction to some great people & drunks within WC.
Fingers & toes crossed that you (Channa too) manage to get a transplant & back to a better life.

Have you still got the little sausages????


----------



## oldish hippy

hello hayden


----------



## antiquesam

Welcome back Haydn. I do miss your meets, but in honesty I miss everything to do with the van at the moment, along with pubs and barbers.


----------



## red ted

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Hi wildcampers, it's been a while since I posted and much has happened to me since then, the last time I met up was in the Pontygwyndy inn Caerphilly I think. I no longer have a camper because I attend dialysis 3 times a week as I have kidney failure.  I miss it dearly but if I eventually have a transplant I'll be back out there with another. I wonder how many of my wild camping friends are still on here, How are you Phil?


Hi we remember you from long back . Stay safe


----------

